# N.FL Gathering 4.7.11 Primerib



## bmudd14474 (Apr 7, 2011)

So today kicked off the start of the N. FL Gathering. We have about 25 folks here so far. Tonight we are only having Prime Rib for dinner. I figured Id start y'all out with some pictures. Here is Tim aka Bamafan's Bubba smoker holding at a good temp 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Prime Rib is sitting at 100 internal right now. Mark aka Mballi seasoned these down. I believe that it was just salt pepper garlic and rosemary. Im sure he will correct me if I am wrong.







I will have more to come tonight. I will also put up pictures from the next few days.

We might do a live streaming feed from here if y'all are interested.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 7, 2011)

Great...  But who is minding the Fort if all of you are in Florida Partying?


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG them things are beautiful!!!

But I don't see Jeffs chicken smoking? Did ya already pulled it?


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Great...  But who is minding the Fort if all of you are in Florida Partying?




Da Grimlins!


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow Looks very good
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will see yall Saturday


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lookin' good, See ya'll in the morning. Bring on the live feed!


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 7, 2011)

What, We don't get any sliced pics?

Remember the  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Never mind, I'll just come over and see for myself


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 7, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> What, We don't get any sliced pics?
> 
> Remember the
> 
> ...


sorry I was busy eating













Oh and they had Oysters.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 7, 2011)

Man that prime rib was off the hook good! Thanks Brian for capturing the pictures and I say let's do it on the live feed.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pics!!!!

Now let's talk about the oysters!!

I hope there's some left.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 8, 2011)

There are a few oysters left 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   No actually we got 2 bushels so there's lots left. Now the Prime Rib is another story not much if any of it left except the bones


----------



## eman (Apr 8, 2011)

Went to bed early To get some sleep before the drive. Went to bed to early and am now wide awake.

  Sherrie is sleeping though so no 1 am start.


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Thanks Brian!

What a way to start a shindig, most would have saved the prime rib for the last, I know it's only going to get better and better.

Have fun and enjoy the camaraderie.

Gene


----------



## svirgula (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, wow. It all turned out beautifully. Would eat all of that in an instant! What'd you wash it down with? :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Brian, a live feed would be awesome!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 8, 2011)

Woooo hooooo

Se yas in a few hours!!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's some more pics


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pics guys!!!!

Only thing better than a Prime Rib, would have to be a whole bunch of Prime Ribs!

Awesome Job!

Nice Oysters Too!

Bear


----------

